
Operator Mono Ligatures - kiliman
https://github.com/kiliman/operator-mono-lig
======
kiliman
I love the Operator Mono font, especially the italics. I also liked the
ligatures in Fira Code. I know some editors allow you to have multiple fonts,
but those hacks simply used Operator Mono for the italics.

Anyway, I ended up using FontForge to create custom ligatures for Operator
Mono. I even created italic versions.

Since the font is not free, I created a project that will merge the ligatures
into your copy of Operator Mono and create a new font Operator Mono Lig.

Check it out and let me know what you think.

